# Lenco trim tab, weird issue



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

One trim tab goes out,(I thought). 

Replace trim tab actuator on that side.

Confirm we have power going to new actuator, without actuator connected.

As soon as I connect actuator, and check voltage. ZERO. 

So only power to wires when no actuator connected. Even with brand new actuator.


Any ideas??


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Bad relay box. You have voltage until a load is applied. Swap actuator wiring at box and see if problem follows. The box is filled with 2 part foam to hold board in. It absorbs and holds moisture against circuit board. I made my own relay setup.

It’s a voltage reversal system. I don’t recall what it rest at. But you have positive on one relay and ground provided by other. When you activate switch it activates relay providing path that is missing. Switch in other direction reverses relays role reversing the plus/minus.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Relays rest providing 12v on both wires of tab. When you hit switch, relay needed for your selection of travel provides the ground to tab. Order reverses when you select other direction. Tab wire goes to 30 and 12v is on 87 at rest. When you choose a direction, that relay switch’s connecting 87a to 30 and provides the ground.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That was beautiful.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Way to go capnredfish, one of the many reasons microskiff is so great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice explanation capnredfish!


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Wow thanks, will replace relay box and see what happens!


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

That will set you back 150


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

You can hook tab to a battery switching polarity and direction of travel as a test. All tabs and directions dead? Happen same time? I'm sure it's the box.


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

wanted to post an update on this, although its quite embarrassing.

Purchased a new trim tab motor for one side. Still didn't work.

Went to buy a new switch, well the only switch now is the all in one- around $400. Bought the switch.


STILL DIDNT WORK.

Well, turns out the wire from console to trim tab had been compromised- could've been a $5 fix...yikes. At least everythings new now..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

FYI--I had a problem w/ their new "spiffy" connections on a new install....sent the switch back etc.....it tested fine...cut the connectors off and replaced w/ heat shrink butt connectors...all is well
frigging electrical conspiracies


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

lpg said:


> wanted to post an update on this, although its quite embarrassing.
> 
> Purchased a new trim tab motor for one side. Still didn't work.
> 
> ...


IPG, please don’t take what I am about to say too personal. 
Folks, this is why it is important to diagnose the failure before purchasing and replacing parts! Capnredfish gave a lot of good and accurate information on diagnosing this system but you didn’t follow it. This mistake cost you a lot of money that could have gone to a new rod! This is a rare time when I will say that if you are not competant and versed on electrical and/or mechanical diagnostic procedures that it might be better/cheaper/faster to just take it to the shop and pay the piper! I know $100 plus per hr is tough to swallow, but in this case it would have saved you around $300. 
IPG, again... I’m not blasting ya here, I am happy you got it fixed. I wish you could have saved that cash is all and am trying to save the next guy the same aggravation, James.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

we never forget to put the plug in.............................................


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

topnative2 said:


> we never forget to put the plug in.............................................


Never!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> IPG, please don’t take what I am about to say too personal.
> Folks, this is why it is important to diagnose the failure before purchasing and replacing parts! Capnredfish gave a lot of good and accurate information on diagnosing this system but you didn’t follow it. This mistake cost you a lot of money that could have gone to a new rod! This is a rare time when I will say that if you are not competant and versed on electrical and/or mechanical diagnostic procedures that it might be better/cheaper/faster to just take it to the shop and pay the piper! I know $100 plus per hr is tough to swallow, but in this case it would have saved you around $300.
> IPG, again... I’m not blasting ya here, I am happy you got it fixed. I wish you could have saved that cash is all and am trying to save the next guy the same aggravation, James.


Exactly what happens in the ac trade we call them parts changers not service tech that diagnose the problem but I am old school I use an electric meter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Exactly what happens in the ac trade we call them parts changers not service tech that diagnose the problem but I am old school I use an electric meter.


That’s what we call them in the marine industry too but only if they claim to be techs then throw parts at something to fix it. I wouldn’t call the OP a parts changer “even if that’s what he did” because he doesn’t claim to be a tech. I think he took a slightly uneducated guess at it and tried to save a buck. Ya’ll can pm me for diagnostic stuff and I can usually walk ya through a procedure. Post it for the masses first please so others can learn too.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sell old tab and switch cheap?


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Boat brains you could be right, but shit I like workin on my boat. 

Im a GC and hate when I hear about the DIY is as good as a skilled tradesman work. I feel the same way, you'll save money on a larger project with a competent contractor than managing your self but they don't want to hear it.

Not sure if you work on boats and thats where your frustration comes from, but usually I do agree to pay a professional. I just like working on my boat!


----------



## lpg (Sep 1, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Sell old tab and switch cheap?



if you want them LMK was going to put on eBay


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

lpg said:


> Boat brains you could be right, but shit I like workin on my boat.
> 
> Im a GC and hate when I hear about the DIY is as good as a skilled tradesman work. I feel the same way, you'll save money on a larger project with a competent contractor than managing your self but they don't want to hear it.
> 
> Not sure if you work on boats and thats where your frustration comes from, but usually I do agree to pay a professional. I just like working on my boat!


IPG, zero frustration here! I like doin things myself also and usually spend more because of it! I am a marine tech. And have no problems with someone wantinh to diy, I try to help everyone I can on this forum with the knowledge I’ve gained in the last 20 plus years. I am pretty comfortable with my skillset so don’t mind sharing with ya’ll. There is a member on here that I won’t say his handle, but every diy thread he responds to is take it to a shop! That is a sign of insecurity within ones self, I am comfortable with my self worth lol! Keep on diy’n brother, I’m here to help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2018)

And to be clear, I only get frustrated when a guy at a shop that calls themselves a tech throws parts at something! Sometimes, that’s what a diy’er has to do and I am here to help those diy’ers try to avoid that expense.


----------

